# What do you guys wear in the workshop?



## =Adam= (22 Sep 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just out of interest I am wondering what you guys (and girls) wear in the workshop when turning or in fact any other aspects of wood work. 

I am not asking for brands of clothing for example... Nike trainers, Levis jeans and a Ralph Lauren polo shirt, this is more aimed at protective coverings such as overalls, engineers coats and turners smocks.

I like the idea of getting a turning smock however I think at roughly £40 they are quite expensive. In the wood turning lessons that I attend they have some old engineers coats and they were surprisingly good at keeping the shavings from going down my top however they werent long enough to stop my pockets filling up with shavings haha!

At home I have an apron that I got for christmas as part of a nando's gift set, this is ok however the neck of the apron acts as a storage point for all of the shavings and as a result my clothes get covered which is not an ideal solution!

I have thought about getting some mechanics overalls as these should completely cover me up, would anyone reccomend these or are there other alternatives that I have not thought about?

Cheers!


----------



## Louise-Paisley (22 Sep 2012)

It would seem I start out wearing jeans and finish wearing sawdust.. I am switching to a pair of overalls next time :


----------



## nev (22 Sep 2012)

sweatshirt with elasticated cuffs so there's no dangly bits to catch when your concentrating on something else.
x2 in the winter


----------



## =Adam= (22 Sep 2012)

Haha that is very true! I cannot afford to leave anything in my pockets for fear that I will never find them from all of the sawdust!


----------



## Jacob (22 Sep 2012)

Giorgio Armani - Acqua di Gio


----------



## Spindle (22 Sep 2012)

Hi

I usually wear a fleece - they're warm, long enough to cover my jeans pockets, have elasticated wrists and the neck can be zipped up to stop the shavings  

Regards Mick


----------



## =Adam= (22 Sep 2012)

Do you find that the shavings stick to the fleece?


----------



## Louise-Paisley (22 Sep 2012)

=Adam=":2ty8e5hs said:


> Do you find that the shavings stick to the fleece?



they did to mine, I was picking out bits for weeks and it was only hanging in a corner!


----------



## jpt (22 Sep 2012)

I wear a turners smock, yes they are a bit on the expensive side but they have a number of advantages the first is they are safe. They have either elastic wrist bands or velcro fastenings on the cuffs so there is nothing loose, when done up properly, to catch while you are working. They have a full length zip on the front and a neck fastening again this stops anything hanging loose and getting caught while you are working as well as keeping shavings out of your clothes. At the end of your session in the workshop you take it off and leave it in the workshop thereby not taking a lot of dust into the house. The ones I buy are from Lovell workwear http://www.lovellworkwear.com/ I would recommend them every time.

Another option is to get a boiler suit, you can get the cheap disposable ones for about £3each and they work quite well. I would also recomend totectors as a must as well.

john


----------



## tekno.mage (22 Sep 2012)

What I wear depends on the weather. In summer it is a teeshirt with a tight neck and light trousers, lightweight socks and Crocs on my feet (tried no socks but woodshavings between the toes are horrid). In autumn/spring its about the same but with a Lovell turners smock over the top (mine cost £25 from Lovells) plus heavier footwear. In winter I wear lots of layers plus a fleece with the smock over the top, heavy trousers and 2 pairs of thick socks in Crocs wellies (warmer than work boots and keep the shavings out.)

My partner wears similar but prefers an old artists/sailors smock worn back to front (pockets at the back) instead of a turning smock. When turning very green wood, he wears a waterproof jacket & trousers over the top!

I also know people who turn wearing a boiler suit or old overalls with a tightly fastening neck. The important things are no loose sleeves or dangly bits to catch in rotating machinery and a neck that does up properly to prevent shaving ingress. Also may be worth noting that my partner ruined a virtually new fleece jacket by wearing it when turning - we never could get all the bits of woodshaving out the fleece :-(


----------



## woodyturner (22 Sep 2012)

I also wear a Lovell turners smock and whatever is on the top of my work clothes pile which consist of all manner of clothes that past there best


----------



## hammer n nails (22 Sep 2012)

i wear a warehouse coat but the pockets do fill with shavings


----------



## Elapid (22 Sep 2012)

Normally my work steel toe cap boots and work combat style trousers or a old pair of jeans that have paint on with a T-Shirt. My workshop is tiny compared to others on here 12x8ft so I can heat it quickly and cheaply. I chuck on a body warmer if it's still a bit chilly or I have to cut up sheet materials on the patio.


----------



## Spindle (22 Sep 2012)

Hi

Yes the shavings do tend to stick to the fleece, however I only use old fleeces that are no longer deemed fit to be seen out in - next stop for it is the bin.

Regards Mick


----------



## 12345Peter (22 Sep 2012)

When I first started I wore my normal clothes then thought it would be a good idea to wear a fleece, doh, dumb move that was. I then bought a disposable zip up, elasticated sleeves, smock from ebay for a couple of £s. I was about to bite the bullet and pay through the nose for a turning smock £40ish when I had the bright idea of a chefs jacket/smock, they are £16 delivered from ebay and 100% cotton, no pockets and are the double breasted kind. I always have nmy sleeves rolled up, but if you prefer down then you would need to sew some velcro onto the sleeves to keep them tight to the wrist. I can even wear a jumper or fleece underneath and I haven't had a problem with shavings since.

Regards
Peter


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2012)

One thing to watch out for with smocks, is the front zip covered or showing proud ?

All to easy to wreck a piece when finishing by hand by scoring some darn great scratches across it when holding it against you whilst removing that little blemish you have spotted.

My spare smock was made up for me with an overlapping placket to cover the zip to reduce this risk.


----------



## jpt (22 Sep 2012)

As chas said be careful of the zip, I wear an apron when buffing with one of my smocks as it has an uncovered zip.

john


----------



## woodyturner (22 Sep 2012)

12345Peter":2iib8zam said:


> When I first started I wore my normal clothes then thought it would be a good idea to wear a fleece, doh, dumb move that was. I then bought a disposable zip up, elasticated sleeves, smock from ebay for a couple of £s. I was about to bite the bullet and pay through the nose for a turning smock £40ish when I had the bright idea of a chefs jacket/smock, they are £16 delivered from ebay and 100% cotton, no pockets and are the double breasted kind. I always have nmy sleeves rolled up, but if you prefer down then you would need to sew some velcro onto the sleeves to keep them tight to the wrist. I can even wear a jumper or fleece underneath and I haven't had a problem with shavings since.
> 
> Regards
> Peter


Now that sounds like a good practical idea which I must remember next time I need a new smock thank you for posting it


----------



## moppetsdad (23 Sep 2012)

Jacob":7fyebt5x said:


> Giorgio Armani - Acqua di Gio



That's so last year Jacob!


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (23 Sep 2012)

I wear a padded shirt when it is cold. Always wear old jogging bottoms and a tee shirt. I have trainers with steel toe caps, heels, and sole plates. 
The padded shirt has tight cuffs, and button down top pockets so no shavings. Buttoned right up to the neck it keeps the shavings from going down my neck.


----------



## =Adam= (23 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies guys!

I think I may get some mechanics overalls, screwfix have some on offer at the moment for £13.99, I may cut the sleeves back a few inches and see the ends up to keep them nice and tidy. It should save the problems of shaving in my top and pockets!


----------

